# MOTM Sig request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could make me something that I could put in my sig for MOTM! :thumb02: Like the people that win End if the Year awards have!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Give me a couple minutes..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is this?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is awesome. I think it should be 2010 though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shit, I'll fix it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Give me a couple minutes..


Wow you really did do that very quickly. You are really good! :thumb02:


Toxic said:


> Shit, I'll fix it.


Don't worry, I have been putting 09 on everything at work today...


----------

